# Anyone Tried Spb Shell 3D Yet......?



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

This has got to be THE BEST launcher available right now. Endless customizations, extremely smooth UI, widgets and the whole nine! Only downside is the $15 price tag but trust me when I say this is THE BEST launcher I have come across to date!


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah have it running on a couple touchpads including a 4g one, works really slick expect for an occasional force close after a long idle period, to me its worth the pain to have this u.i., by the way couldn't find it in the app cat. so had already purchased it under a galaxy tab i no longer have, so simply logged back into my apps and installed that way. hope this helps.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

leucus said:


> yeah have it running on a couple touchpads including a 4g one, works really slick expect for an occasional force close after a long idle period, to me its worth the pain to have this u.i., by the way couldn't find it in the app cat. so had already purchased it under a galaxy tab i no longer have, so simply logged back into my apps and installed that way. hope this helps.


Hmm I didnt have any issues finding it in the market...just searched and it was there and then I sat REALLY long thinking about what kind of sucker I must be to pay $15 for a launcher and...VOILA! Now I have a $15 UI...well worth it tho...I think?


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> Hmm I didnt have any issues finding it in the market...just searched and it was there and then I sat REALLY long thinking about what kind of sucker I must be to pay $15 for a launcher and...VOILA! Now I have a $15 UI...well worth it tho...I think?


Holy Shot. This looks outstanding on the to. Yeah, its eye candy but wow is all I can say. Just need to get it all set up. Thanks for the recommendation.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

it was causing random reboots on my touchpad had to remove it. Also couldn't use scrollable widgets or resize. Its definitely Cool looking tho, I prefer function tho.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Tried it today and didn't like it much.

I tested the phone interface a while ago on my galaxy s and didn't like it either, and now I don't find the tablet interface (among other changes) anything special.

The app drawer is laggy and the widgets, whilst fairly aesthetically pleasing, are not particularly functional compared to market alternatives and other integrated launcher widgets (ie. launcherpro).


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

For those of you having issues with SPB, you might want to checkout Go Launcher EX for some similar-ish features with a smaller footprint (and free).


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Its like having a flash website for launcher


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Just use vtl launcher its free and is built for gingitabs like the nook and tpuchpad, it works perfect.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Just use vtl launcher its free and is built for gingitabs like the nook and tpuchpad, it works perfect.


Where is it free? 2.99 in market. Hate to buy another crappy launcher. Bought spb when it first came out. On a tab its alright but horrible on a phone. This is my opinion don't flame me for MY opinions


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> Where is it free? 2.99 in market. Hate to buy another crappy launcher. Bought spb when it first came out. On a tab its alright but horrible on a phone. This is my opinion don't flame me for MY opinions


if you check out the xda thread its free, the one on the market jsut cost money to donate to him.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> if you check out the xda thread its free, the one on the market jsut cost money to donate to him.


Sweet thanks. I'll give er a go. 15 minutes isn't long enough to try out a launcher. If its my cup o tea I'll be glad to donate.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This looks interesting, but is way over-priced for me to take a flyer on...feels like the bad old days on the Blackberry where every app seemed to be $10 to $20 and more.







Too many other excellent cheaper/free launchers out there...

The other funny thing about launchers on the TP is that I find myself only using one home screen on my TP - everything I need regular access to fits on it, so I never find myself needing to change home screens. The fancy animations an other eye-candy here would go unused on my TP.

But it does look purty...


----------

